# Shots from a Car Shoot



## Bynx (Sep 16, 2012)

A lot of nice cars yet to be processed.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh wow, I really like the 3rd pictures. I wish the lights bouncing off the hood of the middle car werent there, but that looks like it would be really hard to get rid of.  You couldnt tell the driver of the random car beside the building to move their car, because you were going to show Parker and the rest of the TPF this picture?   haha

Nice shots though!


----------



## zombiemann (Sep 16, 2012)

OK, I just absolutely can not resist.... Bynx, the 3rd shot looks a little over cooked 

All kidding aside, nice work man


----------



## Bynx (Sep 16, 2012)

Youre right about cloning out that car. Unfortunately its a car lot beside the burger joint. The first 2 cars I used a tripod to do the HDR shots. For the third shot I was sitting on top of a ladder and hand held the HDR shots. Its not the most exciting selection of old cars, but they were the ones that rushed up to get their photo taken. Deloreans, Vettes, and some really old ones were around the side parked in the field.


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 16, 2012)

Beautiful.   I like the subtlety of this one.   Just beautiful.


----------



## FanBoy (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice...right down to the treads. 

I like how the interior lighting worked out in the store.


----------



## CaboWabo (Sep 16, 2012)

I really like the 3rd one , but i like all the lights that bounce off the car I think everyone's looking for that perfect shot some real life to the shot makes it better for me


----------



## bianni (Sep 17, 2012)

A time machine shot, the third one. Very nice!


----------



## Bynx (Sep 17, 2012)

Here are a couple more.


----------



## Steve5D (Sep 17, 2012)

The first shot is kinda' flat; does nothing for me.

I like the second shot.

The third shot looks like it's leaning, ever so slightly, to the left.

I like the exterior shot in the second posting. In the second shot of that same post, the window at the very back is blown out...


----------



## Bynx (Sep 17, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> The first shot is kinda' flat; does nothing for me.
> 
> It wasnt supposed to.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Steve5D (Sep 17, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > The first shot is kinda' flat; does nothing for me.
> ...



You know, it's kinda' funny. When someone posts an HDR photo that you have issues with, you tear it to shreds and suggest that they learn how to take decent photos before attemnpting HDR. Well, perhaps you should learn to use a "quote" function before you actually attempt to post.

Now, on to your comments:

First, your window is blown out. Make all the excuses you want. It's blown out and looks like crap. The rest of the image is pretty good, but that one blown out portion ruins an otherwise really nice image. That's the type of image which would compel you to run off the rails with criticism for someone who's just trying to learn. That part of the image is blown out. Everyone, including you, knows it. Accept it and move on, Bymx, it's not that big a deal.

You have a long history of slamming people for "overcooked" images, yet you post exactly that. Could you explain why it's okay for you, but no one else? 

And you can make all the snide comments you want ("I must be doing somewthing wrong"), but the reality is that your self-proclaimed reign as HDR King is over. Others here do a far finer job than you, and far more consistently, and you can't accept that you're not the best.

Your images are fine, Bynx. Some are crooked and blown out, regardless of your excuses, but they're decent. Apparently, though, you have problems accepting criticism and compliments. I assure you, I won't burden you with further compliments regarding your work.

So, yeah, they're fine. Except for the one that's got the "translucent covering".

Hehehehe... I'll have to use that one sometime...


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 17, 2012)

The second post with the cars out front looks pretty cool.  I REALLY like the way the cars look in that picture.  The sky though, looks a little......hokey.  Just nit picking as you would do to others. ha


----------



## Bynx (Sep 17, 2012)

Hokey sky or not, thats the way it looked. It was a really great evening for shooting with clear sky in the west and those ominous clouds in the south. I should have done some deghosting on the clouds though and will fix that. I notice some slight repititious movement during the shots.


----------



## Bynx (Sep 17, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> > Steve5D said:
> ...



I dont mind cutting my pics up at all. I wouldnt want it any other way. I do take exception when you do it because you havent got a clue. And when a guy like you says a window is blown when its not and then argues about it after its explained why it looks like it does, then I take exception to that. Here is the darkest image showing the same white covering on that window.


----------



## Steve5D (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry, Bynx, but you're excuses don't fly.

Are you talking about the banner that says "Road Legends" on it? Because I saw that, and that's not what I'm referring to. I'm talking about the portion right below that banner. That's not "translucent", that's "blown out". There's nothing there.

You and I have had our run ins in the past, and it should be pretty clear that the genesis of those problems is you, as evidenced by the fact that you're incapable of even accepting a simple compliment, nor can you handle criticism. Your third image is crooked. That's not an opinion, that's a fact. 

You would do well to study the work of others in this forum, as your work can definitely use improvement. And, before you start suggesting that mine is work to be dismissed, allow me to remind you that I see HDR as a gimmicky goof, while you obviously see it as the end-all of photography.

So, what other excuses do you have to try to lamely explain away faults in your images?

By the way, here's your original crooked image:








And here's the edit. The correction is slight, but noticeable to someone who knows what he's looking at:


----------



## Overread (Sep 17, 2012)

The thread has been cleaned and unlocked, Bynx, Steve5D. If you've anything further to say to each other please keep it to private messages and do no revisit the argument started here. The thread won't be cleaned again if any fight resumes.


----------



## Steve5D (Sep 17, 2012)

Overread said:


> The thread has been cleaned and unlocked, Bynx, Steve5D. If you've anything further to say to each other please keep it to private messages and do no revisit the argument started here. The thread won't be cleaned again if any fight resumes.



Roger that...


----------



## Bynx (Sep 17, 2012)

Here are a few more of the cars.


----------



## CaboWabo (Sep 17, 2012)

In the last shot there seems to be blue under the car and in the wheel wells and noise , I am having a hard time understanding how to get rid of that in my own photos and I dont understand if I am not taking enough shots or if I am doing something else wrong , maybe someone can explain whats going on . They are all nice shots and I am not ripping them apart I am asking for my own shots Bynx they are fine shots really love the Ford they did a nice job simple and to the point


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 17, 2012)

I see you practiced your smile for us!


----------



## Bynx (Sep 17, 2012)

I dont know how to fix the last shot either. I dont like it as is with that dirty grungy look. I have to experiment with more or less files. One thing I noticed when I got home was the difference in color between the roof and the body of the Cadi. Gray and blue?? Whats with that? Wow looking at the other pics I see the top is supposed to be white!!! Back to the drawing board. Okay I redid it. I used less of the dark exposures. Also with the Cadi you are looking north at a bland white sky. At the same time the view of the diner is looking south with that wild looking sky.


----------



## CaboWabo (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for the input so I gather less of the dark exposures should fix my issue I will try it later . Also on car shoots for hdr should there be any shadows at all under the car , not talking about bynx's shots here just in general like in the wheel well should that part be exposed to see it or is ok to have a shadow in there so you can not see it , let me know if you dont understand what i am asking


----------



## Bynx (Sep 17, 2012)

I think there should be as much of a shadow as you want to show. Nothing much under there, but if there are parts showing they should show and not be lost in shadow. Also there should be a difference between the tire and the pavement.


----------

